# [kernel] Il est passé ou amd64? (résolu)

## sebB

Bonjour,

Suite à mon précédent post et après avoir fait un clone de ma partition j'ai décidé de tout réinstaller.

Par contre au moment de compiler mon kernel, je voit que tout se compile dans x86 et non dans x86_64.

D'ailleurs ce dossier n'existe pas.

Testé avec le le 2.6.38-r6 et 2.6.39.

Je précise que je suis bien en profil amd64.

J'ai téléchargé une archive sur kernel.org avec mon ordi windows et meme résultat, pas de x86_64.

Y'a une chose qui aurait changé?

EDIT: Après plusieurs essais le dossier x86_64 est apparu.

Les modules se sont bien installés dans /lib64 et bzimage est apparu dans /arch/x86_64

Par contre ce qui me gene c'est ceci

```
  MKPIGGY arch/x86/boot/compressed/piggy.S

  AS      arch/x86/boot/compressed/piggy.o

  LD      arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux

  ZOFFSET arch/x86/boot/zoffset.h

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/boot/vmlinux.bin

  AS      arch/x86/boot/header.o

  LD      arch/x86/boot/setup.elf

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/boot/setup.bin

  BUILD   arch/x86/boot/bzImage

Root device is (8, 3)

Setup is 14012 bytes (padded to 14336 bytes).

System is 3609 kB

CRC 7e24da32

Kernel: arch/x86/boot/bzImage is ready  (#2)

```

Je n'avais jamais fait attention car je tapais machinalement cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzimage.

EDIT2: En fait le dossier x86_64 ne contient que /boot/bzimage

C'est normal tout ca?Last edited by sebB on Sat Jun 11, 2011 5:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cgeek

Je me suis fait la même réflexion ... du coup je copie machinalement les 2 pour tester :/ (mais avec le bug du dernier stage, rien ne fonctionne de toute façon  :Smile: )

----------

## guilc

Ca fait un petit moment que x86 et x86_64 sont unifiés en une seule archi (avec cas particuliers of course).

Le noyau est donc a aller chercher bel et bien dans le répertoire "x86". Il y a un lien dans "x86_64" pour compatibilité avec des vieux trucs. D'ailleurs, si tu regardes bien, ce fichier est un lien symbolique vers le noyau dans "x86".

Désolé, je n e me rappelle plus de quand ce merge a été effectué, mais ça commence à remonter.

Bref, rien que du normal. a partir du moment ou dans les options du noyau y a bien du 64bits (par exemple CONFIG_X86_64=y pour vérifier), c'est bon.

[EDIT]

Ah ben voila, 2.6.24 https://linuxfr.org/news/sortie-du-noyau-linux-2624

Ca date quand meme  :Smile:  janvier 2008

Il est vrai qu'au début, TOUT le dossier x86_64 était un lien vers x86. Maintenant seul le bzImage est lié. mais ça ne change rien   :Smile: 

----------

